# Slow to change



## cane pole (Nov 27, 2011)

I must admit I am slow to change. I was having pretty good success using creature baits, I really like the bite. Would rather catch em on the bottom or swimming a jig than anything else, BUT that top water bite is upon us and is great. Early morning, might not last long, but it's great untill it shuts off


----------



## scottrod (May 4, 2017)

I agree they are starting to smash frogs


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

seems like a lot of male 'fry guarder' bass right now, which will hit about anything. i have my spooks, ricco's and floating rapalas at the ready for this weekend.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I have been stuck on BPS Stik-Os for a long while now, rarely switch off them and never for very long, every once in a while I will toss a spinnerbait or maybe a jitterbug.


----------

